# Myrtle Beach SC October 15-22nd



## cyntravel (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi
We are unable to use our 2 Bed 2 Bath unit in Myrtle Beach.
Please Pm me if interested.
Thanks!
Cyn


----------



## cyntravel (Oct 3, 2016)

*Myrtle Beach*

Still available for a last minute fall getaway to the coast..
Thanks
Cyn


----------



## cyntravel (Oct 3, 2016)

*Myrtle Beach*

Sorry this is the other file for the townhouse floor plan. This is the first floor layout.
I had to put them in separate messages.
Cyn


----------



## cyntravel (Oct 5, 2016)

*Myrtle Beach*

Still available. Hopefully storms will be gone by then.


----------



## cyntravel (Oct 13, 2016)

*Riptide*

Hi
Riptide Beach Club 2 Bed townhouse is still available. Update: I talked to owner services today and the only damage they had was a fence damaged between them and The Caribbean Resort next door. We were very blessed!

Cyn


----------



## Sandy (Oct 13, 2016)

*I have been watching Myrtle Beach Hurricane damage*

I suggest you post more details on the resort name and location. 

I have a trip to MB the end of October, so I have been monitoring the Hurricane Matthew damage closely. My resort is right across the street from the SpringMaid Pier which was totally demolished. Surfside Pier was also damaged quite a bit.  South Beach resort (HIVC HICV) is where I will be staying.

 When I couldn't reach the resort, I began calling restaurants and businesses in the area. They are all up and running. When I reached the resort, they, too, confirmed that they are up and running. 

So I am hopeful that my planned weekend getaway will go without incident.  In a related post, I put the link to the Hurricane damage to the area.


----------



## cyntravel (Oct 14, 2016)

*Myrtle Beach*

Hi Still available.


----------



## cyntravel (Oct 19, 2016)

*No Longer Available*

This unit is no longer available.

Thanks!


----------

